# quick question about when to File FBAR



## Odysseus789 (Jan 7, 2022)

hypothetical question:
An accidental American is going to open an European bank account on July 1st, *2022*. It will have 10.001 Dollars on it.

Do I understand it right that he would need to file the FBAR for 2022 until October 15th 2023?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Officially, I think your deadline for filing the 2022 FBAR is supposed to be April 15th, 2023 (i.e. the tax filing deadline in the US). However, given the confusion over this (the FBAR deadline used to be in June for both overseas and domestic residents) there is apparently no penalty for late filing up to the last date for which the filer can get an extension for filing their tax returns. Under those circumstances, it really becomes something of a "why bother" situation.


----------



## dpdapper (Apr 18, 2013)

From the IRS website: 

“The FBAR is an annual report, due April 15 following the calendar year reported. 

“You’re allowed an automatic extension to October 15 if you fail to meet the FBAR annual due date of April 15. You don’t need to request an extension to file the FBAR.”

Report of Foreign Bank and Financial Accounts (FBAR) | Internal Revenue Service


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

The more important question is, why would an Accidental American want to file FBAR forms or otherwise engage is US tax compliance? It may be impossible for anyone born in the US to avoid FATCA (in which case the only escape is to renounce) but this does not compel anyone to enter the US tax system. A dual citizen born outside the US can easily conceal their US person status and avoid FATCA.


----------

